# Skin whitening products, any Actually work?



## Jess Davies (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi guys, just wondered if anyone else has tried any skin whitening products? especially face ones (but any really) Ive heard Amira is good but there's supposedly A Lot of fake ones around and its SO expensive. Ive looked on a few sites but nothing which has any shown results which makes me skeptical


----------



## Catlover (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi, I used a Pidobenzone cream - K5 Lipogel - when I had some brown areas in my face. I had to use it for several week, but the result was good. Also my skin looked better.

Try and let me know.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## candes (Oct 24, 2014)

Well, the thing is, none of them are really permanent.  The best way to lighten your skin is to wear a sunscreen so your skin has a chance to heal over tme.  Dark patches from acne will go away over the decades etc...  Plus the sun will accentuate any dark spots.

Not too long ago I read a listing of higher end products.  And the Estee Lauder we got in our sample society boxes ranked near the top although not on the top.  I think it makes a very mild difference in a short time.  Although I haven't used it long term yet.  EL makes some really nice products.  Very nice...

But have you considered using a time tested product?  Good old fashioned, Porcelana.  They sell one of their products with a strong sunscreen so you will be lightening and protecting from further dark spots at the same time.  It's cheap so why not give it a try?

Oh and an old fashioned one my mom told me about...  Rub a piece of lemon on your face to give it some "sunshine".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jess Davies (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks guys! will look around for the products you mention im from new zealand so its very hard to get much here and ebay etc is very expensive for shipping which sucks! ile keep an eye out


----------



## Tony Lee (Dec 2, 2014)

I would agree with candes on sun protection + time. To add to that, hydration is the key to healthy and brighter looking skin. Make sure that you remain well hydrated at all times. I recommend you use products that contain Aloe Vera extract, Hylauronic Acid, or Sclerotium Rolfsii as they are all very good hydration agents.


----------



## subbes (Dec 2, 2014)

candes said:


> Oh and an old fashioned one my mom told me about...  Rub a piece of lemon on your face to give it some "sunshine".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Candes, I'm going to have to disagree with your mum on this part;  lemon oils can cause your skin to be more photosensitive for about 12-24 hours after application.  

Citrus oils in general can cause phototoxicity, where exposure to sunlight results in a rash called phytophotodermatitis (see http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10195477 and http://www.the-dermatologist.com/content/what-caused-this-rash-on-this-man%E2%80%99s-wrist-and-hand).  Your mileage may vary, of course.

To the OP, I agree with the recommendation of sunscreen and time.  If you have a dermatologist there may be some prescription whitening agents suitable for you.


----------



## Kathy Santis (Dec 20, 2014)

I have been using this product now for just over a year and have great results from both a skin whitening perspective as well as moisturizing and replenishing too. It's a single mask put on and wear for about 20-30 minutes and your face feels amazing after it's all done. Order direct and have it shipped to your home. Skindulgence BioCell Mask http://www.engineeredlifestyles.com/skindulgence/skindulgence-biocell.html


----------



## Hanna Folksmen (Dec 22, 2014)

Hydration and sun protection are your best bet, as the other posters said. Do not fall for any sketchy online products though that miraculously claim to get you overnight results.


----------



## kath.y (Dec 23, 2014)

Yea, sun protection can help for long terms to prevent your skin directly expose to sunlight. It's advisable to use brightening range rather than whitening range.


----------



## mariechin1234 (Dec 31, 2014)

What about using herbal treatment for whitening like lemon, lime, calamansi and kiwi? If you will purchase products, make sure it's made from Japan and Korea.


----------



## Evlin (Jun 26, 2015)

I have read a good review of Juvabrite formulated by Dermatologists. It diminishes dark spots, sun spots, and acne marks to help return your skin to its natural color, tone and texture


----------



## AndreaHadley (Jul 10, 2015)

[SIZE=14pt]You will surely get to see good results if you'll use the right skin whitening product. You need to understand your skin type first and then decide on which products to buy. [/SIZE]


----------



## Catherine-Brion (Apr 4, 2016)

as Andrea mentioned above , you will have good results if you chose the right lightener Cream and you will get to notice some enhancements on, your skin after using the cream for 3 to 5 months , so be patient .

Skin care is not a one-day solution


----------



## Shelly45 (Aug 16, 2021)

Dermalmd Good stuff. Seems to work takes about 2 weeks to see the difference in age spots. Seems to work better on spots that are not that old


----------



## amberHrrs (Aug 20, 2021)

Samira Cosmetics skincare work wonders for me. As far as I know, their whitening skin care line contains a whitening therapy called Biotermaclearycin, which I think is much more effective than any other whitening skincare ingredient in the market. Well, as for me!


----------



## Sohailzafar88 (Sep 10, 2021)

instead of using the cosmetic whitening products, i strongly recommend you to use a natural supplement like Organic Himalayan Shilajit as it contains Fulvic acid that not only clear the skin but also slows down the aging process.


----------



## amberHrrs (Sep 14, 2021)

Sohailzafar88 said:


> instead of using the cosmetic whitening products, i strongly recommend you to use a natural supplement like Organic Himalayan Shilajit as it contains Fulvic acid that not only clear the skin but also slows down the aging process.


Have you tried it yourself? How long can you see it's results?


----------



## Polly:) (Sep 27, 2021)

Honestly I asked suggestions once from a friend who is a dentist and he said that none of the "cheap" products online are valid for long-lasting results if not obviously having you teeth whitened professionally..


----------



## Laisha Donnelly (May 26, 2022)

I got intimate whitening of dermalmd, not for any intimate areas, but for my daughter. She has a birthmark that is highly pigmented and i figured we'd try this on it. It's been a few weeks and it seems to be working. It has lightened up quite a bit. She's extremely happy!!


----------



## Masque (May 26, 2022)

Laisha Donnelly said:


> I got intimate whitening of dermalmd, not for any intimate areas, but for my daughter. She has a birthmark that is highly pigmented and i figured we'd try this on it. It's been a few weeks and it seems to be working. It has lightened up quite a bit. She's extremely happy!!


That's great, how about scars?


----------



## Alicia Paul (May 26, 2022)

I believe that until and unless we maintain a perfect routine, we may not be able to get the results we have been dreaming for. Let's say of you are following magical day and night skincare and you diet include 91% junk, would you be able to get the result. I don't actually. So I will improve my lifestyle before I spend my dollars on products.


----------



## RonaldJobe (May 27, 2022)

Everybody says skin care is essential part of our life but the fact that most of the people don't take care the skin. In the today's world the pollution is damaging our skin, the skin is the biggest organ in the human body and it covers your whole body to protect your organs from the outside free radicals.

You can use some skin whitening products like : dragon's blood serum, bakuchiol face oil, cleanser, sublime balm, Moisturizer, sunscreen etc.


----------



## makeupbyomar (May 28, 2022)

RonaldJobe said:


> Everybody says skin care is essential part of our life but the fact that most of the people don't take care the skin. In the today's world the pollution is damaging our skin, the skin is the biggest organ in the human body and it covers your whole body to protect your organs from the outside free radicals.
> 
> You can use some skin whitening products like : dragon's blood serum, bakuchiol face oil, cleanser, sublime balm, Moisturizer, sunscreen etc.



Your post is contradictory. Skin whitening _bleaches_ your skin to make your skin tone appear white. This process damages your skin.

Skin _clarifying_ or _lightening_, is using products that cleans your skin of impurities such environmental conditions your skin is exposed to, such as pollution. And also using treatments such as serums to get rid of black heads, acne, heavy and residual makeu-ups, minimizes pores etc... Essentially your basic 3 step cleansing routine. It doesn't change your skin tone to become lighter or whiter.

In make-up and skin care, terminology is ever so important. You can hospitialize someone with life threatening injuries with incorrect make-up / skin care terminology and advise.

Also I get it. You're a sales person. Your 1st paragraph is cut-and-paste, and your 2nd paragraph is you're selling product. C'mon


----------



## Sarvan (Jun 4, 2022)

*Yes it's* possible but is it worth it? First of all I would say that you really have to be fair skinned in order to use these products. You can use the products in two ways: directly on your skin, or you can use it after sunbathing. When you use these products you're trying to decrease the amount of black pigment that your skin has. Basically what you want to do is, if you don't want to get dark spots, or dark spots on your cheeks, or a bit of black on your face, you'd use these products to make your skin whitening. But you can also use it, after you've done sunbathing, to get rid of the dark areas. Basically what happens is that when the sun hits your skin, it does oxidise and it oxidises your skin. So what the products do is they prevent the oxidation. If your skin doesn't oxidise, then it's basically impossible to get a brown pigment. And that's what these products do, they prevent your skin from oxidising. You can use them as direct products, like, for example you use them under your eyes and on your cheeks, you can also use them after you've done your sunbathing. And I would say that in this case the best is to use them on your face. The reason why you shouldn't use them on your cheeks is that, when you do, the colour will only last about 2 or 3 days. And, over a long period of time, this colour will disappear. If you want a colour that you can have on your skin for a longer period of time, you should use it in the day time. Otherwise you will see the effects very quickly. The type of product is very important when it comes to skin whitening. So the first thing you have to consider is the active ingredient that is in the product. The second thing you have to consider is the ingredients that the product contains. And the third thing is to think about how you're going to use the product. If you're using it on your face, and on your skin, it's not that you really have to use it for the long time. However, you don't want to use it, if it's really toxic, and you don't want to use it because it's so expensive, you know, when you spend that much money, you don't want to use it. You know you want to use it for a long period of time, and for a relatively long period of time. The thing that you want to do is that you want to use it everyday, and use it 2 or 3 times a week, with intervals of at least 1 or 2 weeks. You have to apply this product every morning and every evening. So, a tip, if you're using this product, try


----------



## gordshelia (Nov 15, 2022)

There is no evidence to support the claim that these lotions would brighten your skin tone. However, these treatments help to minimise blemishes and shield the skin from the sun's damaging rays.


----------



## navigupta (Nov 16, 2022)

Whitening creams are usually marketed as a way to lighten skin color, but the truth is that they're not always effective. In fact, most of them only cause temporary changes and may even be harmful if used long-term. That being said, there are some whitening creams that actually work by using lasers or other technologies to break down pigments in the skin. These products typically require several treatments over a period of time to achieve maximum results.


----------

